# House Passes SCHIP Expansion



## 12stones-cl (Aug 6, 2007)

The House passed the expansion for the SCHIP bill last night. So it begins... Apparently the margin was close enough that an override for veto most likely won't be possible, but we'll see. It should pass through the Senate quickly...

Click here for more...


----------



## BlueHavanaII-cl (Apr 7, 2007)

What irritates me is that the whole thing is about Children's Healthcare. Little is said about the tobacco taxes used to fund it and, when it is mentioned, it is only about the cigarette tax increase. It appears that Rocky's message is falling on deaf ears.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

They are listening, the only problem it doesn't look good when you say you favor tobacco over children so even if they listened to Rocky they won't admit it.


----------



## 12stones-cl (Aug 6, 2007)

Cigar Jack said:


> They are listening, the only problem it doesn't look good when you say you favor tobacco over children so even if they listened to Rocky they won't admit it.


That's why this whole thing sucks. Those that favor it have turned it into a black & white "do you favor the children or not" issue instead of a "let's see how we can do this reasonably and fairly" issue. They've backed the President and the opposers into a corner here and this will not be good for the next series of elections.

It sucks that politics is such a game. And, it's going to be very, very bad should a Dem make it into office next year.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

12stones said:


> And, it's going to be very, very bad should a Dem make it into office next year.


Even without SCHIP, it would be very, very bad if the Dems take over. Look at the mess they've made just since last November!

...

I started on a tirade, but decided to delete it and just post the above. This stuff gets me too worked up.


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

The real problem with this initiative is the high dollar value they are pushing on it. Bush proposed a sizeable budget, they claim it isn't enough.
If the amendment passes, the fear is that many people who DO have medical insurance currently, and qualify for the program will drop their PRIVATE coverage, and go with the "freebie" plan from the government. This is the first step toward national heathcare folks. I will be honest I think I'd like the idea of health care for the masses, all on the Government dime. BUT the Goverment dime is supplied by US, THE TAXPAYERS!! 
I'd much rather have the government curtail gross spending, examine where the money goes and TRIM THE FAT! Not invent new forms of taxation in order to fund "new " projects! (especially when they are taxing MY vice to a ridiculous degree!)

Rant over....


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

How'd I do with my tirade Mike???

:biggrin:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

rmrdaddy said:


> The real problem with this initiative is the high dollar value they are pushing on it. Bush proposed a sizeable budget, they claim it isn't enough.
> If the amendment passes, the fear is that many people who DO have medical insurance currently, and qualify for the program will drop their PRIVATE coverage, and go with the "freebie" plan from the government. This is the first step toward national heathcare folks. I will be honest I think I'd like the idea of health care for the masses, all on the Government dime. BUT the Goverment dime is supplied by US, THE TAXPAYERS!!
> I'd much rather have the government curtail gross spending, examine where the money goes and TRIM THE FAT! Not invent new forms of taxation in order to fund "new " projects! (especially when they are taxing MY vice to a ridiculous degree!)
> 
> Rant over....


Nice rant, Duane. My only contribution is you know what will happen when you make something "free"....people will consume a lot more of it. People will start getting prescriptions for everything, going to the doctor for sniffles, etc. and YOU KNOW that eventually this FREE healthcare is going to include breast enhancement. Wait...nevermind, I like this plan. :lol:


----------



## elidog (Apr 14, 2007)

rmrdaddy said:


> The real problem with this initiative is the high dollar value they are pushing on it. Bush proposed a sizeable budget, they claim it isn't enough.
> If the amendment passes, the fear is that many people who DO have medical insurance currently, and qualify for the program will drop their PRIVATE coverage, and go with the "freebie" plan from the government. This is the first step toward national heathcare folks. I will be honest I think I'd like the idea of health care for the masses, all on the Government dime. BUT the Goverment dime is supplied by US, THE TAXPAYERS!!
> I'd much rather have the government curtail gross spending, examine where the money goes and TRIM THE FAT! Not invent new forms of taxation in order to fund "new " projects! (especially when they are taxing MY vice to a ridiculous degree!)
> 
> Rant over....


You got that right Rob!

This is killing me. I was hoping that by now I would be opening my own B&M smoke shop. At this point I just dont see it happening. What a crappy way to see a dream disappear.


----------

